# can indian stick insects eat ivy?



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

just want to know please lol  its just a thought  a yes or no answer is fine  i will do a poll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ivy is toxic so i wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

They can do, whether they will and should is another matter.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure, i personally haven't heard of it but it doesn't mean they couldn't. However since privet and bramble are readily accepted i would stick with the norm.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a communal cage and I have ivy in for the Aretaon Asperrimus but the indians won't touch it. In fact if you stand one on it it comes straight off and back to the privet.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine ate it for years, they just wouldn't eat privet and I couldn't always get bramble.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I've kept indians on and off for years and always fed them ivy.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, i have fed mine on ivy. But they do seem to prefer privet and bramble.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

All my indians have taken to Ivy with a bit of Bramble every now and again for some variety.



Lucifus said:


> Ivy is toxic so i wouldn't risk it.


Don't know which species of Ivy you have been feeding them, but here in the UK we don't seem to have any species of Ivy that is poisonous to sticks.


----------

